
Show HN: A Cool New Dropdown Menu Concept - bokenator
http://codepen.io/kkrueger/pen/qfoLa
======
KMuncie
Nifty looking, but seems like accessibility is a problem

------
mohsinr
Looks awesome even on cellphone screen.

------
TimMeade
I like it. +1 from us..

